
Ford Exec: 'We Know Everyone Who Breaks The Law' Thanks To Our GPS In Your Car - jalanco
http://www.businessinsider.com/ford-exec-gps-2014-1
======
mrfusion
Does anyone know why there is a GPS in the car? Is there a way to disable it?

~~~
smsm42
Why? Because they can and because they can sell the data. The only way to
disable it would probably be physically removing the said device. Or winning a
class action suit forcing Ford to provide disabling option as a recall fix.

